# dry feet flounder



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Missed the good part of the tide last night due to prior commitments(eating fresh trout) so didn't get to the water till midnight to find the tide way up and the water very nasty with vis 3 inches at the best 0 at the worst which was the majority. So I just kinda walked along the edge of the water lookin at the foot or so wide area I could see in and ended up sticking 9 from 12.5 to 17 inches. Saw prob a dozen that were from 1in to 10in and can't ever recall seeing any quit that small before. Never even actually got in the water but there was no point...just to nasty. No pics this time just not much to take a pic of.


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Do mind telling where you were at least generally?


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

small bayou in Jackson County


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks, but that won't do me much good over here in Pensacola! I should have looked and saw you were in MS. Thanks any way though. Sounds like fun. I would like to try some flounder gigging one of these days.


----------

